# [wifi] Broadcom BCM4312 sur DELL 1747 (RESOLU)

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'installer gentoo 64Bits sur un DELL 1747 (Core I7/720).

Après première install : pas de son et de wifi.

Après de multiple recherche et essais, j'ai finalement pris le dernier kernel stable sur kernel.org (2.6.32.7).

Le son (carte hda-intel IDT) c'es bon, encore quelques erreurs mais ca fonctionne.

Pour le wifi : j'ai essayer ndiswrapper ..... fonctionne pas, il n'arrive pas a initialiser (???)

J'ai essayé deux driver different et pas moyen avec ndis.

Via le kernel 2.6.32.7, j'utilise en module le b43

-----

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

# CONFIG_B43_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_B43_SDIO is not set

CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_LP=y

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43_HWRNG=y

CONFIG_B43_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_B43_FORCE_PIO=y

-------------

Attention : si je met le FORCE_PIO a 'no' la carte donne des erreurs DMA et ne s'initialise pas .

lspci : 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

J'utilise le firmware : broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5

Tout les autres me donne "checksum failed" avec fwcutter ou bien s'installe mais j'ai des erreurs d'init.

La carte est maintenant reconnue .... pas moyen de me connecter, dans log j'ai :

--------------

Jan 30 10:16:11 alien kernel: b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)                                                                 

Jan 30 10:16:11 alien kernel: b43-phy0 debug: b2062: Using crystal tab entry 19200 kHz.                                                                         

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized                  

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: b43-phy0 debug: PIO initialized                   

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: b43-phy0 debug: QoS enabled                       

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started        

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2           

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready     

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: deauthenticating from xx:xx:xx .......  by local choice (reason=3)                                                         

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: direct probe to AP xx:xx:xx:...  (try 1)                                                                               

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: direct probe responded                     

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: authenticate with AP xx:xx:xx.... (try 1)                                                                             

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: authenticated                              

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: associate with AP xx:xx:xx:....  (try 1)

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from xx:xx:xx.... (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)                                                           

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: associated                                 

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Jan 30 10:16:17 alien kernel: No probe response from AP xx:xx:xx... after 500ms, disconnecting.                                                           

Jan 30 10:16:18 alien kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed                

Jan 30 10:16:18 alien kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed                

Jan 30 10:16:18 alien kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed                

Jan 30 10:16:18 alien kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed                

Jan 30 10:16:18 alien kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed                

Jan 30 10:16:19 alien kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed             

-----------------

Pour finalement avoir : b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz

          Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

 J'ai essayer diverse config (iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc ........) tjs le même problème.

Auriez-vous une idée?

D'avance merciLast edited by USTruck on Wed Feb 10, 2010 1:50 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

À mon avis, tu devrais utiliser broadcom-sta : http://gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Configuration_pilote_Broadcom-sta

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Tout grand merci pour l'info.

J'ai essayer ..... je vois la carte, je me connecte, l'authentification est correcte ...... pas de connection.

--------------- PC -------

jan 31 10:38:35 alien dhcpcd[4541]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

Jan 31 10:38:35 alien dhcpcd[4541]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Jan 31 10:39:05 alien dhcpcd[4541]: eth1: timed out

--------------

J'ai donc un time-out, vais voir sur mon routeur 

----------------  ROUTEUR ------------

Jan 31 10:39:03          info     UDHCPD sending OFFER of 192.168.0.105

Jan 31 10:38:47          info     UDHCPD sending OFFER of 192.168.0.105

Jan 31 10:38:40          info     UDHCPD sending OFFER of 192.168.0.105

Jan 31 10:38:36          info     UDHCPD sending OFFER of 192.168.0.105

---------------

J'ai donc lancé windows (7), connecter avec le wifi, j'ai fais une réservation pour la mac à cette add ip.

Relancer gentoo .... idem pas de connection

Essais en assignant une add ip à la carte wifi (pas dans le range dhcp) ..... authentification, connection ....2 secondes et suis jeté.

Pas de messages sur le routeur (zut).....

Une idée de recherche ou settings, car là je sèche dur.

Merci

----------

## d2_racing

Un petit test, enlève le courant sur ton routeur durant 30 secondes.

Ensuite réessaye.

----------

## d2_racing

Sinon, quand tu essaye de te connecter, post ceci ensuite :

```

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour D2_Racing

Je termine une reprise à zéro. Ton post m'à rappellé de faire une analyse du dmesg. Tout grand merci.

La carte est reconnue via le module B43 du kernel 2.6.32-r3 

---------------

b43-pci-bridge 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

b43-pci-bridge 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2062, Revision 2

b43-phy0 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode15.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/lp0initvals15.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/lp0bsinitvals15.fw

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 478.104 (2008-07-01 00:50:23)

b43-phy0 debug: b2062: Using crystal tab entry 19200 kHz.

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: PIO initialized

b43-phy0 debug: QoS enabled

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 2

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 478.104 (2008-07-01 00:50:23)

b43-phy0 debug: b2062: Using crystal tab entry 19200 kHz.

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: PIO initialized

b43-phy0 debug: QoS enabled

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

---------------------------

J'ai le même phénomène, connection, authentification mais pas d'IP ?

dmesg | tail

-------------------------

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:01:cb:c8:b6 (try 1)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:24:01:cb:c8:b6 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

wlan0: associated

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

No probe response from AP 00:24:01:cb:c8:b6 after 500ms, disconnecting.

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:01:cb:c8:b6 (try 1)

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:01:cb:c8:b6 (try 2)

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:01:cb:c8:b6 (try 3)

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:01:cb:c8:b6 timed out

-------------------------

dmesg | grep b43 

----------------------

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 2

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 478.104 (2008-07-01 00:50:23)

b43-phy0 debug: b2062: Using crystal tab entry 19200 kHz.

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: PIO initialized

b43-phy0 debug: QoS enabled

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 2

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

----------------------

As-tu une idée ?

D'avance merci.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, on va essayer quelque chose :

```

# rc-update show

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir

rc-update show

```

               acpid |      default                  

           alsasound |      default                  

          atieventsd |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

          consolekit |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

             numlock |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot      
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
  # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -ddd -t -f/root/2.6.32/wpadebug"

config_wlan0=( "dhcpcd" )

```

Ca je l'ai trouvé dans un post en anglais, sur base d'une réponse que tu avais donnée, idem pour wpa_supplicant

/etc/wpa-supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="rfvdl2"

   scan_ssid=1

   psk=xxxxxxxx

   proto=RSN

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   auth_alg=OPEN

   group=CCMP

}

```

Tout grand merci..

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour

Je joint ici les messages log 

```
dmesg | grep b43

b43-pci-bridge 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

b43-pci-bridge 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2062, Revision 2

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode15.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/lp0initvals15.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/lp0bsinitvals15.fw

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 478.104 (2008-07-01 00:50:23)

b43-phy0 debug: b2062: Using crystal tab entry 19200 kHz.

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: PIO initialized

b43-phy0 debug: QoS enabled

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

dmesg | grep ssb

ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x16, vendor 0x4243)

ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x0F, vendor 0x4243)

ssb: Core 2 found: PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x0A, vendor 0x4243)

ssb: Core 3 found: PCI-E (cc 0x820, rev 0x09, vendor 0x4243)

ssb: Found rev 1 PMU (capabilities 0x02A62F01)

ssb: SPROM revision 8 detected.

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:08:00.0

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode15.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/lp0initvals15.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/lp0bsinitvals15.fw

dmesg | grep phy0

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2062, Revision 2

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 478.104 (2008-07-01 00:50:23)

b43-phy0 debug: b2062: Using crystal tab entry 19200 kHz.

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: PIO initialized

b43-phy0 debug: QoS enabled

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

phy0: device now idle

dmesg | tail

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/lp0initvals15.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/lp0bsinitvals15.fw

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 478.104 (2008-07-01 00:50:23)

b43-phy0 debug: b2062: Using crystal tab entry 19200 kHz.

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: PIO initialized

b43-phy0 debug: QoS enabled

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

phy0: device now idle

```

Copie du wpadebug

```
1265204986.280086: Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

1265204986.280147: Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

1265204986.280158: Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

1265204986.280196: ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

1265204986.280207: ctrl_interface_group='wheel'

1265204986.280217: ap_scan=0

1265204986.280228: update_config=1

1265204986.280236: Line: 6 - start of a new network block

1265204986.280251: ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     72 66 76 64 6c 32                                 rfvdl2          

1265204986.280274: scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

1265204986.280284: PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

1265204986.280295: proto: 0x2

1265204986.280303: key_mgmt: 0x2

1265204986.280310: pairwise: 0x10

1265204986.280317: auth_alg: 0x1

1265204986.280323: group: 0x10

1265204986.280351: Priority group 0

1265204986.280362:    id=0 ssid='rfvdl2'

1265204986.280369: Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

1265204986.280439: SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

1265204986.280451:   capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

1265204986.282273: WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

1265204986.291256: Own MAC address: c4:17:fe:45:3e:5c

1265204986.291282: wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

1265204986.291300: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

1265204986.291314: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

1265204986.291324: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

1265204986.291334: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

1265204986.291344: wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

1265204986.291352: wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

1265204986.291359: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

1265204986.291373: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

1265204986.312118: EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

1265204986.312150: EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

1265204986.312158: EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

1265204986.312165: EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

1265204986.312182: Using existing control interface directory.

1265204986.312714: ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

1265204986.312800: Added interface wlan0

1265204986.312810: Daemonize..

1265204986.313245: CTRL_IFACE - wlan0 - wait for monitor to attach

1265204986.466557: CTRL_IFACE monitor attached - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 33 36 33 32 2d 31 00

1265204986.466649: RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

1265204986.466669: RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

1265204986.466687: Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

1265204987.312262: EAPOL: disable timer tick

1265204991.472562: RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

...........................            

1265205201.931671: RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

1265205206.137145: Ignore event for foreign ifindex 2

1265205206.937038: RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

  .......................  

1265205702.502056: RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING 
```

Pour information, j'ai profité de la nuit pour faire une deuxième install, avec broadcom-sta uniquement. 

Dès que j'ai un peux de temps je teste. Si cela peut aider, je poste les msg erreurs si demander.

Tout grand merci

----------

## USTruck

Pour TEST, j'ai ouvert mon routeur (wep/wap OFF). La connection s'est faite immédiatement. Pu aller sur internet et tout tout.

Donc c'est uniquement un problème de cle .... reverifier deux fois elle est bonne.

Je re-re-re-verifie les use (gnutls et ssl) pour utiliser que l'un ou l'autre et je re-commence .

Edit 20h10 : 

J'ai réussi a faire fonctionner la carte avec broadcom-sta en demasquant wpa et wicd.

Le mode dhcp n'a pas l'air de fonctionner, je dois encore voir ca. Avec wicd, j'ai assigner une ip

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.1 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wicd-1.7.0
```

Avec l'installation b43, avec la même version wpa et wicd, j'ai toujours authentification failed .......

Si vous avez la moindre idée 

D'avance merci

----------

## d2_racing

Si wicd fonctionne, ton problème est vraiment dans ton wpa_supplicant.conf à mon avis.

----------

## USTruck

Pas de solution, fonctionne uniquement en mode IP Statique ..... pour un portable c'est génant.

----------

## xaviermiller

m'enfin... c'est quoi cette histoire ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir Xavier,

Un tout nouveau portable Dell ...

Le problème, je pense, viens du fait que la carte fait wifi, bluetooth et peux également prendre en charge les communications cellulaires (dixit bios ).

J'ai donc plusieurs options (WAN ; WAN&BT ; WAN&WWAN ; ALL).

Il se peux donc que la carte ne réponde pas tout a fait comme attendu par wpa_supplicant. (plusieurs commandes iwconfig et wpa_cli ne fonctionne pas)

Encore un peut de patience, j'espère juste que ce type de carte soit intégrée dans le kernel soit, ce qui est probable, que Broadcom fournisse une 

nouvelle version STA.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

L'allocation d'adresse IP n'a aucun rapport avec le wifi : as-tu un client dhcp qui écoute sur ta carte wifi ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

J'utilise dhcpcd en local, le routeur je sais pas c'est un DLink DIR-825.

 C'est la troisième station que j'installe en wifi

PC du gamin dans sa chambre Gentoo/Windows 

Ma femme sous Windows/Gentoo 

Le petit nouveau Gentoo/Windows 

Sans compter mon desktop en filaire (Gentoo)

Même la copie du fichier conf du PC du gamin n'a rien donné.

Pour ce qui est de la carte, je continue a chercher mais dois mettre pédale douce ......

Si d'ici là je trouve, je posterai la solution.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu as quelle version de baselayout/openrc ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

J'ai la baselayout 1 x86_64 profil 10.0/desktop

Je termine une re-installation complète.

Pour la carte son : je suis obliger d'avoir la 2.6.32-r3, le driver (IDT hda-intel) ne fonctionne correctement qu'a partir de cette version

avec le chipset du PC.

Avec le kernel 2.6.32-r3 

Ndiswrapper : fonctionne pas, can't load ndisdriver, j'ai essayer trois drivers différent, en prenant celui d'origine (W7) et deux 

pris sur internet un pour XP l'autre pour Vista.

B43 : fwcutter ok, reboot, load du firmware ok ....et pas d'authentification possible

Me reste donc Broadcom, par rapport à avant c'est déjà mieux.  

Wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -Ieth1 -c/etc/.....conf

Je lance wpa_cli

----------------

status

bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

ssid=myssid

id=0

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

-----------------

Jusque là tout va bien

Mais quand je fais : dhcpcd -h hostname eth1 .....

eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting       

eth1: broadcasting for a lease     

eth1: timed out

Pourtant sur mon routeur je vois bien : 

Feb 8 16:20:17 	 UDHCPD sending OFFER of 192.168.0.106

Feb 8 16:20:17 	UDHCPD sendOffer : client is in lease/offered table 

Ne me reste donc que le problème dhcp, c'est déjà ca, même la carte ati fonctionne bien maintenant ....

Si tu as une idée de piste de recherche, elle est la bien venue.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai une piste : as-tu bien configuré ton routeur pour attribuer une adresse DHCP ? parfois, il faut enregistrer l'adresse MAC de la carte pour obtenir une adresse IP.

----------

## d2_racing

Oui, ça arrive ce genre de truc avec des Dlink.

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour

Ca fonctionne toujours pas ....grrrrrrr

Sur dlink, j'ai fais sous windows une reservation pour le wifi : alien    c4:17:fe:45:3e:5c  192.168.0.106

Sur le portable, impossible d'obtenir adresse IP.

Par contre, un voisin qui n'a pas protégé sont wifi, j'arrive à me connecter dessus sans aucun problème.

Donc c'est bien lors de l'utilisation du chiffrement que le problème se pose.

Option de déboguage ? Kernel et appli ? car la je sèche.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah... on approche. As-tu bien mis les modules cryptographiques ad hoc dans ton noyau ?

Et ta configuration, mentionne-t-elle correctement le mode de cryptage (wep, wpa, wpa2, ...) ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Oui tout est correct. Par contre dans mes recherches d'info je suis tomber sur : 

http://www.broadcom.com/products/Bluetooth/Bluetooth-RF-Silicon-and-Software-Solutions/BCM94312HMGB

C'est le modèle intégrer ..... je pense donc que je ne suis pas encore sorti de l'auberge

----------

## xaviermiller

Et pas de firmware à charger ? As-tu vérifié ce que tu as trouvé via une recherche dans le forum ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Et ça, as-tu essayé ? 

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Broadcom_43xx

----------

## d2_racing

Dépendament de sa version de carte B43, il peut ne pas avoir besoin du firmware.

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir

Non je n'ai pas trouver ceci sur le forum, je fais aussi des recherches (mais ne poste pas) un peux partout sur le net (google est mon amis)

1 : suis un ... (c'est comme vous voulez), je prenais toujours les drivers ndis pour vista ou w7 .... pas pour XP (bon ca c'est fait)

2 : la carte n'est pas encore soutenue via b43 ou b43xxx 

         Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)

         Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card [1028:000c]

      Donc toutes mes tentatives via b43 ou encore broadcom-sta étaient inutiles (enfin j'ai essayer et appris au moins).

      Pour Broadcom-sta, sur base info du site Dell : http://en.community.dell.com/blogs/direct2dell/archive/2008/10/03/linux-driver-available-for-dell-wireless-cards.aspx

      Mon type PC (17xx) n'est pas dans la liste ....

3 : rechercher driver pour la carte pour xp cette fois : trouver la bonne version pour mon portable : R205204.exe (unzip fonctionne merveilleusement bien)

     Installer ndis et installer le driver qui se trouve dans DRIVER_ROW (il y a aussi DRIVER_JPN et DRIVER_US)

Maintenant cela fonctionne, instable, plusieurs boot de suite pour test, une fois cela fonctionne une fois pas ???? aurais encore bien le temps de voir pourquoi.

Encore merci de votre patience

Pour info : les firmware b43 sont dans portage (b43-firmware), sur base info il faut demasquer la version dont on a besoin

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Non, tu n'es pas ... car tu nous donnes énormément d'informations, tu te documentes, et fais aussi avancer les choses !  :Smile: 

Mais comme tu le constates, apparemment, ce chip n'est pas encore (bien) supporté...

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, de nos jours, il semble que seulement Intel et Atheros ont des bons drivers Linux.

Malgré les progrès de Broadcom, c'est encore un couteau à 2 tranchants quand on achète un portable qui a une carte de cette marque.

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir

Je reviens a la charge .... fonctionne avec broadcom-sta !!!!

Il ne faut surtout pas oublier dans le kernel de selectionner  : Device -> Network -> Wireless -> Wireless IEEE802.11 -> IEEE802.11 for Host AP

Ce que, bien sur, je n'avais pas fait.

Me reste plus qu'a essayer avec le driver du kernel..

----------

## d2_racing

Bonne nouvelle  :Razz: 

----------

